# 5c  Collet Chuck Or 5c Collet Lever Type



## oldhank60 (Mar 8, 2015)

I am looking for info or opinion on which would be more accurate.  
a 5C collet Chuck or a 5C Lever type closer.  I like the lever type but the collet chuck type is about 1/2 the cost. 

Hank


----------



## 18w (Mar 8, 2015)

oldhank60 said:


> I am looking for info or opinion on which would be more accurate.
> a 5C collet Chuck or a 5C Lever type closer.  I like the lever type but the collet chuck type is about 1/2 the cost.
> 
> Hank


 It depends. A collet closer with a accurate collet holder is just as accurate as a set true collet chuck if your lathe spindle has near zero runout.  A collet chuck with out the set true feature may be less accurate than a quality closer. It is all in the quality of whatever you choose. Naturally a closer is faster than a chuck. I chose a Bison set true chuck because I do not do production. Because of that, the chuck was a better buy because a closer was a lot more expensive for a good one. Fast and accurate come at a price unfortunately...unless you are one of those fortunate souls who come across a deal on a good used one.


Darrell


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey Hank-

Just my two cents- I am sure a good 5C collet chuck, when set up properly, is perfectly accurate.  Alternately, they increase the extension of the workpiece from the end of the spindle.  And remember you will be turning that handle quite a bit sometimes if speed is an issue for you.  

Answering your question though, I would think that a collet mounted INSIDE the spindle via lever-closer or drawtube would be inherently more accurate just because there is less chance for runout unless there is debris or a burr somewhere, and minimizing the "hangout" from the end of the spindle.

I think your question may come down to more convenience or speed, unless you know you will be taking crazy-heavy cuts, then I would go lever-closer/drawtube.  

As regards speed you can't beat a lever-closer.  

Ray C, a moderator here, loves the Collet chuck over a closer.  I can't remember the key reason (sorry Ray!), but you can ask him or search it here.  
Also, the lever-closers take up a lot of space behind the headstock and make noise.   

I hope I don't cause trouble to introduce MY favorite, which is the drawtube!  Hah hah!  Compact, quiet, and enclosed in the spindle.  Usually not as expensive as a chuck or a lever-closer either!  

What machine are you running? 

Bernie 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hman (Mar 9, 2015)

Hank,
Complete collet closers and collet chucks are definitely good choices, and indeed the way to go if you're not dollar constrained.  But you _did_ mention cost ...
so you might want to check my earlier thread in this forum.  I spent about $160 on the parts:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/collet-adapter.30906/

PS to Mark and Darrell - I do plan to make a thread protector when I go back to Oregon this summer.


----------



## george wilson (Mar 9, 2015)

I like my Hardinge's collet with a lever you can flick open while the machine is running. I can flick it open when feeding small bar stock,and the bar stock will jump out forwards enough that I can pull it out(while the collet is OPEN!),enough to make the next part. That way,I don't have to stop the lathe a lot. One of my fears is wearing out one of those big relays that would cost big bucks to replace! So,I appreciate not having to stop and start the lathe 50 times when making a batch of bezels for my wife's jewelry business. Bezels are little cups that hold the stones. She uses a lot of them.


----------



## chips&more (Mar 9, 2015)

The precision in both styles comes from the collet and how the collet is held/fixtured. So, to answer your question, both can yield the exact same precision. However, there big difference in methods to operate the collet. For example, the lever is much faster to operate than spinning a handwheel to operate the collet…Good Luck, Dave.


----------



## oldhank60 (Mar 14, 2015)

I am leaning toward the lever type, I know it cost more but I should be able to have a tighter hold with collet using the lever,  the speed of loading something into collet is not even considered, I do not run production parts at this time,  and wont be up against a time clock to get job done.  What I need I precision parts, the closer the tolerance the better.
On My Cinnci tray top I use a Jacob rubber collet chuck,  I don't really like it because it some time comes loose while turning a part.  does not matter how tight I get it, and the collet lock does not hold all the time,  will I have same problem with a hand wheel 5C collet chuck, or plain collet chuck that use chuck key to tighten part?   with lever you can feel how tight collet is when you pull/push lever.   
I am plan to purchase New Precision Mathews Lathe. either the 1340gt or the 1440B.  ( that decision is another one racking my brain)   which ever I end up with it will have a new 5C collet closer of some type.  Cost will be a factor, I may even have to buy the less expensive till I can generate enough income to up grade to lever type. then sell  collet chuck on ebay

All this decision making just so I can play in my shop and enjoy retirement doing gunsmith work mostly for my self.  most common thing will be sizing barrel bushing on 1911's  and threading barrels for suppressors , internal threading of suppressor tube's  and threading end caps for suppressors.  ( yes I am Licensed  Manufacture ) 

Fears are getting a 5C closer of any type that is not built well and has enough run out that I could use it to mix paint

Hank


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Mar 14, 2015)

Hah hah Hank- mixing paint hah hah!

I don't think you will have any more holding power with a lever closer than a drawtube, but you will be fine with either.  I have no good reason to know, but I will share an uneducated opinion that a drawtube closer would be the tightest, as it uses a fine thread.

It is also cheaper, quieter, and takes up less room at the headstock.  The lever closer is quicker, and has a serious cool-factor, hah hah!  

Bernie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Mar 14, 2015)

Agree that the both can have similar accuracy, but it boils down to the quality and accuracy of the 5c holder. I have not been lucky with the accuracy of my 5c chuck, which was out o.oo3-4" at the end of the collet holder nose. I have also heard problems with grizzly's 5mt to 5c adapter being out. So accuracy is somewhat related to the quality of the holder. A Set-tru type of 5c chuck will give you some adjustment if needed, Lathmaster sells one at a reasonable price. If you use the 5c frequently or repetively, a collet closer is usually preferred. It is an option on the 1340gt, there are also vendors that sell higher quality 5mt to 5c adapter with custom collet closer.  The TIR should be close to the spindle, which on mine is 0.0001". A collet closer with a 5mt  to 5c adapter should be inherently more "accurate" then a chuck.

I subsequently had ordered the Gator version of the 5c Set-Tru D1-4 chuck, but due to inventory issues, I will probably order something else.


----------

